# fremdenfeindlicher Massen-SPAM - passend zur EU Wahl



## alaska (10 Juni 2004)

hi!
Ich bekomme seit heute morgen massiv SPAM von einer dt. Provider-IP (nur dumm das heute Feiertag ist und ich somit nicht einschreiten kann)...
Betreff-Zeilen sind:
  Wir haben die Auslaender doch geholt?! 
  Auslaender erschleichen sich zunehmend Sozialleist...
  EU gibt Erwerbslosen volle Freizuegigkeit
usw.
Wer hat heute ähnliches beobachtet??

Asche ueber mein Haupt: ich habe es gefunden:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48135 - ein virus

Philipp


----------



## Tonguru (10 Juni 2004)

Den gleichen Wortlaut hatte auch eine an mich adressierte Mail, versandt am 10.06.  03.05 h  

Siehe auch 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,303522,00.html


----------



## Counselor (11 Juni 2004)

Die Schweriner Volkszeitung berichtet, dass die Masse der Mails von einem vermutlich gekaperten Server der Uni Rostock verschickt wurden:
http://www.svz.de/newsmv/MVPolitik/11.06.04/landes/landes.html


----------



## technofreak (11 Juni 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,303637,00.html

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,303634,00.html


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48195


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Spam-Virus für rassistische Mails heisst jetzt Sober.H*
> 
> F-Secure, ein Hersteller von Antiviren-Software, hat jenem Schädling, der seit dem
> vergangenen Donnerstag Spam-Mails mit rassistischem Inhalt verschickt, einen Namen
> ...


----------

